# PLEASE HELP



## RoachAhha (Apr 5, 2021)

My fishes fins are somewhat translucent, i looked it up and it said fin rot or ammonia burn could be the cause. yesterday i did a 100% water change. In some angles he looks okay but it others his fins are translucent or very thin.

Did i mess up? What else can i do?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

No worries......it looks as if your betta is a marble and is changing colors. Completely normal and expected. Here are a few pics of my marbles changing.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I agree just a colour change


----------



## RoachAhha (Apr 5, 2021)

MABetta said:


> No worries......it looks as if your betta is a marble and is changing colors. Completely normal and expected. Here are a few pics of my marbles changing.
> View attachment 1028807
> View attachment 1028808


thank you so much 😅


----------

